# Pictures from the 2016 ECLSTS



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've got a few photos from the 2016 East Coast Large Scale Train Show, in York, PA.

First up, CSX 9042 with a train of weathered boxcars on the New Hampshire Garden Railway Society railway.

2016 York ECLSTS 5-1 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

lotion and a lamp in snow?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided to just post photos of the three live steamers I brought to ECLSTS, in hopes of avoiding duplication. 

The first is DORI (named for one of Thorin Oakenshield's companions) with a short train.




















Next is Arwen with another car added.











Last is Gandalf with all the cars I either brought or bought at the show.




















Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Did not make the show this year but was told to fill spaces there were also home remodeling booths. It sounds like the beginning to the end. I sure hope not.Pete


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete
I believe that the fact that Easter came early this year and landed on the same weekend caused attendance to be lower for vendors, exhibitors, and the buying public. York Fair is not very flexible about repeat shows moving around on the calendar and this coming weekend my have been booked more than a year in advance, boxing ECLSTS into this weekend anyway. Harry sold the extra space to any vendor willing to help offset his costs. I thought the railroad related guys had good selection, all the layouts were very nice. Warrior Run Loco Works was there with the layout and tables of stuff in spite of the recent fire that destroyed his store. Clem does not roll over easily.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Some of the home vendors are relevant to the hobby as well - basement waterproofing, and definitely landscape and small plants. There were also some new train vendors I don't recall seeing there previously.

I know I bought a lot more this year than I usually do - some new cars, a bunch of passengers, one of the artworks, and a Piko structure. There were other, larger items I seriously considered, too. 

The parking lot seemed emptier than I remember, though.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Meanwhile, men work in the signal tower - though one appears to have had a few pints too many!

Signal Tower-1 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

The CSX freight crossing a ditch, and overall view of the NHGRS:

2016 York ECLSTS 3-1 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr

2016 York ECLSTS-1 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures. 

Who brought the nice CSX train?

I noticed the CSX train in the first picture is pulled by an Aristo Dash 9 with an Aristo Knuckle coupler on the front, but the rest of the train shown in the above post has cars with Kadee couplers! Was there an adapter car used between loco and train?

Thank you,
-Ted


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! Great pictures.
Don


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Next up, this nifty little sugar cane train - with a full crew and their own home-brew made from the cane!

Cane train-1-2 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Link to my photo album from ECLSTS 2016, mostly live steam and the layout room

https://picasaweb.google.com/112292803839036093625/ECLSTS2016

Regards

Jerry


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted - The CSX train is owned by Suleski Transportation. (Hence the seal) It hasn't made it into the shops for repainting yet.
I use the Aristo couplers on my engines with the 3 axle motor blocks. The aristo coupler has a plate on the bottom that keeps the couplers from lifting up and uncoupling when it goes over humps in the track from when older modules are joined together. Some of the original NHGRS modules are 19 years old and have warped over time. This is exagerated by the 3 alxe motor block. The Aristo coupler mates with the G Kadee couplers and the plate keeps the kadee aligned.

Scott

www.suleskitransportation,com


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Attractive signal cabin in that first photo, looks for all the world like Atlas' HO scale one.
Like that old NS box, too.
Daaaang, that's a major layout!
That sugar cane train is way cool, overflows with character.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Naptowneng said:


> Link to my photo album from ECLSTS 2016, mostly live steam and the layout room
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/112292803839036093625/ECLSTS2016


That WHR Garratt is a pretty little beastie in that blue.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

suleski said:


> Ted - The CSX train is owned by Suleski Transportation. (Hence the seal) It hasn't made it into the shops for repainting yet.
> I use the Aristo couplers on my engines with the 3 axle motor blocks. The aristo coupler has a plate on the bottom that keeps the couplers from lifting up and uncoupling when it goes over humps in the track from when older modules are joined together. Some of the original NHGRS modules are 19 years old and have warped over time. This is exagerated by the 3 alxe motor block. The Aristo coupler mates with the G Kadee couplers and the plate keeps the kadee aligned.
> 
> Scott
> ...


Thank you for the explanation Scott.
-Ted


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

A couple more, the new Accucraft Allegheny, and a steam railbus ready for an epic snowstorm.

Allegheny-1 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr

Steam bus-2 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr


----------

